# sound proofing



## jmorris (Jan 21, 2010)

Has anybody put some sort of insulation "under" the track table to dampen the noise? Ho cars run pretty noisy on my track. The track and layout are pretty much permanent. It would take a lot of work to undo it.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

egg crate foam , old sleeping bag, 2'x4' ceiling tile (cheap stuff)
about $50 for 12 sheets easy to cut with utility knife or jab saw.
Marine (boat seat) material works great to put a TOMY, TYCO, lifelike
track on top of.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

jmorris said:


> Has anybody put some sort of insulation "under" the track table to dampen the noise? Ho cars run pretty noisy on my track. The track and layout are pretty much permanent. It would take a lot of work to undo it.


I use this fiber board. It's about $8 a 4x8 sheet.










It's great stuff. It quiets down stuff pretty good and has a good texture that can be painted, or left black for asphalt. It's real easy to work with.










Only drawback is it doesn't handle weight too well. Over time it tends to sag.
I would recommend putting it over your existing top, or putting at least a 1/4 sheet under it.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

If I understand you correctly, you don't want to put the track itself on something, but rather you already have the track in place (on a wooden board of some type I assume) and want something under that wooden board to help deaden the noise.

I am no expert, but I think you may be out of luck. The vibration from the track gets transfered to the board; without something between the two to absorb the vibration, I doubt you can reduce the noise. Even if a track is laid on carpet, if it is then screwed down into an underlying board it will make as much noise as if the carpet weren't there.

Would putting a noise reducing substance between the board and the table legs do anything? That I do not know.

Joe


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

If that's the case, a good radio might be a better option.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

The best way IMO is to go to your local auto interior guy and get a car vinyl roll. I have 2 tables 4 by 16 and it made an unbelievable difference.

50 a table, that's not bad cause it's one long piece. So it covers the entire surface on both sides.


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Get yourself some high density peel-n-stick roofing paper at your local home depot type store. It's used to waterproof seams where 2 roofs intersect, and is very similar to dynamat. 

Noise happens when vibration is put into the table panels, turning them into large speaker cones. The peel-n-stick products are just about adding mass to the table surface. Basic physics come into play as the heavier surface requires more energy to move, so it moves less. So if you have choices for products, go with the heavier one.

good luck


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

You could also switch to softer tires.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I think the original question pertains to putting something under the table as opposed to putting it between the track and table. And if that's the case, (A) does doing this make a difference and (B) would it need to be put between the underside of the table and the legs?

Joe


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Here's another cheap solution...

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Safety-Soft...ltDomain_0&hash=item43a24ae1a7#ht_2620wt_1002


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Grandcheapskate said:


> I think the original question pertains to putting something under the table as opposed to putting it between the track and table. And if that's the case, (A) does doing this make a difference and (B) would it need to be put between the underside of the table and the legs?
> 
> Joe


I read the original question the same way.

A) It will make a big difference. It will dampen and muffle the "speaker" to borrow 440's analogy.

B) I don't think so. It can only help, but I think it will be insignificant if the table is sitting on a solid, sturdy floor (or carpet).


----------



## jmorris (Jan 21, 2010)

Yea thats what I was asking. Thanks for the replies. I just decided to pull up sections of the track and put a bead of silicone underneath each piece of track then reaply using more screws. Then I am going to stuff foam rubber under the elevated section then reinstall the side. The sections I have done so far seem a little quieter and noticeably smoother.:


----------



## desototjets (Apr 25, 2008)

Homasote


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

jmorris said:


> Yea thats what I was asking. Thanks for the replies. I just decided to pull up sections of the track and put a bead of silicone underneath each piece of track then reaply using more screws ... The sections I have done so far seem a little quieter and noticeably smoother.:


Hurrah!

Now take out the screws after the silicone has fully set up, and it should be more than a little quieter.

As long as you have rigid screws or nails connecting the track with the table, the track vibrations will travel down them and get amplified by the sounding board (table). If only flexible silicone connects them, the vibrations will be dampened before reaching the table.

-- D


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

This is true. I used only adhesive to secure my track to a hollow plastic 8ft table, and it's quiet.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Well he could remove the screws after it sets too no??


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I'm not sure, but, I think I can still hear your track from here.


----------

